# PayDay



## Brian302 (Nov 21, 2014)

I recently started with uber and got my first paycheck last Thursday but it's Friday at 1:23 p.m. And I still haven't gotten paid. Everything I've read says that Uber pay day is Thursday?? Did anyone else not get paid?


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

What did your pay statement on Tuesday say how much?


----------



## Brian302 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yea the email on Monday told me how much I made then the email Tuesday told me what hours I worked etc etc.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Did your test direct deposit clear?


----------



## Brian302 (Nov 21, 2014)

So Uber told me that day (Friday) to go to my bank because it's a mess up on their end and wait till end of day Saturday to see if I get paid. 10 minutes later I'm at the bank and everything is good on their end so I email uber and tell them the problem is with their people not my bank.. I get an email back saying my info was put in as to receive checks, which is untrue since my first payment from them was direct deposited, and to wait 3-4 business days and to call if it's not there after that. It's cool tho, I'll just use newspapers as diapers for my kid until then.


----------

